# Berners Roding, Essex - abandoned Church



## PaulHP (Jun 5, 2010)

All Saints Church closed during the 1980's. Visited July 2008:






























































More images at Flickr


----------



## smileysal (Jun 6, 2010)

What a lovely church, love seaside type stone churches, or rather, they look like they've been built with large pebbles.  Such a shame it's coming apart with the large major cracks. Good to see a lot of the inside has lots of interesting things still left there.

excellent pics and a very nice find. Love old churches, whatever their condiiton.

 Sal


----------



## RichardH (Jun 6, 2010)

Mmm, very nice set of photographs.

Particularly like #6. It looks either to be a piece of early painted glass, or possibly a remnant of the pre-Reformation decoration?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2010)

That is so beautiful and simple. Love these tiny old churches...totally delightful and full of character. 
Welcome to DP, Paul.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 26, 2022)

_hi does anyone know how as a church we could apply for one of these buildings to restore and use as a place of worship ? kind regards _


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi Elizabeth. You could try the Churches Conservation Trust, website below. They have a list of churches that are for sale and possibly for those that can be restored too. 






Homepage


The national charity protecting historic churches at risk. We care for over 350 irreplaceable buildings which attract almost 2 million visitors a year.




www.visitchurches.org.uk


----------

